# Oracle DB liefert nicht alle Datensätze



## Niki (3. Jun 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe folgendes Problem: ich soll Solr/Lucene mit ca. 350000 Datensätzen aus einer Oracle DB füttern. Das Statement ist recht groß und sollte funktionieren. Wenn ich ein select count(*) from ([eigentliches Statement]) mache liefert er mir die richtige Anzahl zurück. Leider bekomme ich in der Applikation nur 23000 Datensätze zurück und ich weiß nicht warum er abbricht. Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung. Kann das an irgendwelchen Einstellungen der JDBC Connection oder des Statements liegen? Bzw. gibt es irgendeine default maximum size der zurückgelieferten Bytes? (klingt blöd, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen)
DB ist eine Oracle 9i und der Treiber ist ein oracle thin Treiber.

Danke für Tipps und Hilfestellungen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (3. Jun 2009)

verwendest du PreparedStatements oder schaust du dir das statement in einem SQL Client an? Die haben sogut wie alle ein limit um die DB nicht unnötig zu belasten

hast du einen der werte gesetzt?

setFetchSize, setMaxFieldSize, setMaxRows


----------



## Niki (4. Jun 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.
Nein, ich habe keine dieser Methoden aufgerufen. Sollte also alles beim DefaultWert sein. Kann das trotzdem das Verhalten erklären? Die Methodenbeschreibungen sagen mir eigentlich, dass wenn nichts gesetzt ist alles normal zurückgeliefert wird. Da setMaxFieldSize nur eine Spaltengröße setzt, nicht jedoch die Größe des zurückgelieferten Results selbst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (5. Jun 2009)

hast du vielleicht ein commit vergessen? (beim inserten der Daten)
Schau erstmal mit einem normalen SQL CLient nach


----------

